# bırakmıştı / bıraktıydı



## rupertbrooke

I'm having trouble with the di´li geçmişin hikayesi tense in Turkish. What is the difference between Öğretmen işi bırakmıştı & Öğretmen işi bıraktıydı. Why the double 'di'? Is the former more common than the latter? Is it that one conceals the verb 'idi'? Are both becoming rarer in Turkish? I presume that the 'miş' form is not  a use of the evidential in this context.


----------



## Rallino

For me, there is no difference. You can use them interchangeably *when speaking*.

When writing, I recommend you be more picky and stick to _-mişti._ I personally consider the use of double 'di' as streettalk.


----------



## CocoG

I agree with Rallino, _bıraktıydı _is quite informal/dialectal. Unless you want to achieve a certain effect in writing, I suggest that you abstain from using _bıraktıydı_.

_Bırakmıştı _is the commoner of the two (especially in writing), and they're not becoming rarer, as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Reverence

I myself use the double -di variety more often than not, and I seem to be about the only one to do so in my immediate surroundings. Then again, I'm a born and bred Aegean living in a Mediterranean city.

"-di" is used more often when proof is present, while "-miş" sentences mostly rely on hearsay. One common instance where double -di is used is the confusion brought about by doubt over previously established certainty.

- Ama ben geçerken bıraktıydım... (But I'd dropped it off while passing by...)
- Hani Ahmet'le konuştuydun? (Didn't you say you spoke with Ahmet?)

As mentioned above, it's best to avoid this structure on paper. It's rather colloquial.


----------



## rupertbrooke

Thanks to all. I am moving a step at a time. But such information as I've been given is very helpful. Thanks to Reverence for his analytical notes win the illustrations. Very useful!


----------



## mehtap

_"bıraktıydı" is informal._


----------

